# Tire Opinion



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Yokohama Parada Spec 2 

OR


Toyo Proxes 4


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

98Midnight said:


> Yokohama Parada Spec 2


I would go with these. The specs look great on these set of tires.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah I have the Parada Spec 2s on my other car and I like them. I'm due for a new tires on that car and I was going to upgrade the B14 with wheels and tires.
I heard the Proxes 4 are unbeatable so I wanted to know if anyone on this forum tried them.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Do they make the ES100 in your size? Better yet, are you willing to pay a few more bones to go to the BF KDW2?


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

They make the ES100 in my size but the BFGs aren't in my size. Have you tried the ES100s?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I run them as my primary street tyre and they are an excellent bang for the buck. I prefer them to the Parada Spec 2 but that is just personal preference.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Zac said:


> I run them as my primary street tyre and they are an excellent bang for the buck. I prefer them to the Parada Spec 2 but that is just personal preference.


What do you like more about the ES100 over Parada?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Dry traction and especially wet traction. The Parada is assymetric and the ES100 directional. Directional has much better wet characteristics. While the Tire Rack ratings show the Parada rated higher, sometimes they can be misleading as the same people do not rate the same tyres. Both are noisy tyres and wear rather quickly; however, most ultra high and max perf tyres will do this. What characteristics do you want most in a tyre and what size tyre are you looking for?


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

98Midnight said:


> Yeah I have the Parada Spec 2s on my other car and I like them. I'm due for a new tires on that car and I was going to upgrade the B14 with wheels and tires.
> I heard the Proxes 4 are unbeatable so I wanted to know if anyone on this forum tried them.



I have a set of Proxes 4 on my rear, and I would not trade anything for them.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Zac said:


> Dry traction and especially wet traction. The Parada is assymetric and the ES100 directional. Directional has much better wet characteristics. While the Tire Rack ratings show the Parada rated higher, sometimes they can be misleading as the same people do not rate the same tyres. Both are noisy tyres and wear rather quickly; however, most ultra high and max perf tyres will do this. What characteristics do you want most in a tyre and what size tyre are you looking for?



I really want outstanding handling and dry traction, especially at highway speeds. Since I live in Southern California, I'm not really concerned with wet traction. Although last winter it rained at lot, I never had a problem with the Parada Spec 2s on my other car. Also, noise and wear are not important. Those characteristics are not to be expected with performance tires.

Is there any truth to the myth that a performance all-season tire doesn't handle as well as a summer performance tire?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

98Midnight said:


> I really want outstanding handling and dry traction, especially at highway speeds. Since I live in Southern California, I'm not really concerned with wet traction. Although last winter it rained at lot, I never had a problem with the Parada Spec 2s on my other car. Also, noise and wear are not important. Those characteristics are not to be expected with performance tires.


Well, that's good, because the ES100's are the loudest street tyres I have ever owned.  

On the plus side, they wear really well for a relatively high performance tyre. Running out of tread is the least of my concerns, and I really beat down on my tyres at the track.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

98Midnight said:


> I really want outstanding handling and dry traction, especially at highway speeds. Since I live in Southern California, I'm not really concerned with wet traction. Although last winter it rained at lot, I never had a problem with the Parada Spec 2s on my other car. Also, noise and wear are not important. Those characteristics are not to be expected with performance tires.
> 
> Is there any truth to the myth that a performance all-season tire doesn't handle as well as a summer performance tire?


Truth. The best performance tyres are all summer only. Yokohama ADVAN Neova AD-07, Falken Azenis ST615 and 215, Khumo Ecsta MX, BF Goodrich T/A KD, Pirelli P Zero Rosso Directional, Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position. These are some of the world's best tyres. None of them are designed for all season uses and many are damaged if the weather gets too cold. No all season ultra high performance tyres can touch them. And obviously, the best performers in dry traction will give way to ability in wet traction with a few exceptions.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Also add the Toyo T1-S and T1-R to that list.

many of the local spec Miata racers run the T1-S as a rain tire, then shave them when they get older and use them for a practice day tire instead of their RA-1.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification Zac. It sounds like the max performance summer tire is my match. Of all the tires listed on this thread what would be the best one or two meats to seriously consider? Keep in my I just want raw awesome handling/dry traction and unbeatable high speed stability.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

What are the actual dimensions of the tyre that you need?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> I have a set of Proxes 4 on my rear, and I would not trade anything for them.


I love mine as well.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Zac said:


> What are the actual dimensions of the tyre that you need?



I need 205/40/17.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Then in that case, if you want the best dry traction you can get the BF Goodrich TA KD, Bridgestone S-03 Pole Position, Goodyear Eagle F1 Gs-D3 and Kuhmo Ecsta MX and IIRC the Falken 615. Best all around dry is still the KD or 615s.


----------



## xLyricistx (Jul 26, 2002)

I heard Sumitomo's HTR 200 are pretty good .....there comparable to ES100


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

xLyricistx said:


> I heard Sumitomo's HTR 200 are pretty good .....there comparable to ES100


I can tell you from firsthand experience in my current vehicle that the Sumitomo HTR 200's are nowhere near the Yokohama ES100's in terms of overall grip. The Sumitomos are semi-performance all-season tyres that do well in road comfort but are mediocre in wet or dry traction. The sidewalls on the HTR 200's are also very soft, so cornering is much less confidence inspiring than with the ES100's.

HTR 200's are really for people who care more about road noise and tyre wear than traction on any surface (even on snow they're pretty mediocre). I wouldn't get them unless you were going to put them on an older street car which needs really small, skinny tyres.


----------

